# 2 Queens – Same hive



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

I had this happen to me 2 times and it seemed to me the hive did not work well with 2 queens.I took one queen out and both the hives that happen to took off.It would be like haveing 2 bosses telling you what to do.I'd make a nuc out of the other queen in case you needed one.copper287


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I had that happen to me this year one was on top of queen Excluder other on bottom, didn't notice it during hive inspections and was not too worried about it. I went to extract the honey and had brood in some of the frames.looked at caped brood and went on my merry way then it hit me .so I went back and checked again young brood in top box and in brood chamber. And both looked to be about same age so,I talked to some friend in the beekeeping world and they suggested I split , both hives are going Strong I am feeding split which has another supper on it and working hard so yesterday i put on a deep hooping to have a strong hive for next spring.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Some beekeepers allege that up to 20% of hives have multiple queens at some point in the season. 

I see this a lot in my nucs. 

Good for the bees, not a problem for the beekeeper. I say mark them both different colors and let us know who out survives who. 

-E.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> Some beekeepers allege that up to 20% of hives have multiple queens at some point in the season.
> 
> I see this a lot in my nucs.
> 
> ...


I saw this for the first time this year. But it was when they were superceding. 
Why do you think nucs are more likely to have 2 queens ?


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Depending on your season length I would make a small nuke with the one queen for emergency if she is still there. But if its late in the season... Like were I am I don't know if a nuke would survive the winter.


Sam.


----------



## IBRed (May 14, 2009)

That is what i did, we will see if they survive the winter, so far going very strong!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've heard of some people running 2 queen hives over winter. I'm going to try that this year with one I have. I'm going to put one sister queen in 8 frame deep on top of a double queen excluder (two queen excluders seperated by 3/4 x 5/16 wood frame around the edges which gives a bee space between the two excluders). Her box will have a 1" hole in the front just below the hand hold. Under her will be the other sister queen in her own deep 8 frame box. I'm going to have a third box on the bottom of the stack for an air space under the brood nest. I'll see how they do over winter.


----------

